# Cheap Carboys in Connecticut



## roadpupp (Jul 25, 2012)

For those of you here in the Nutmeg state (and I know our numbers are legion!) 

I just bought new in the box 23 litre carboys at the Cash and Carry at the Food Terminal at Longwharf in New Haven. Out the door price? 

$24 each, made in Italy. 

This place is a specialty food distributor but has some wine making equipment. They are sort of surly to deal with and have no display area or catalog but the prices can't be beat. I would call ahead to make sure they have what you want in stock. I also bought a few cases of bottles. Previously they said they were $10 a case but they were $12 for green 750's, (no clear or other sizes)

They have a banner about selling fresh grapes from Chile but no info on them and the old guy that is always in there seems to know nothing about the wine side of the business. 

Obviously cash only. 

LC cash and carry
301 Food Terminal Plaza New Haven, CT 06511

(203) 773-3486


I hope I haven't violated any board policies on posting this, 
it's just that mail order glass can't be competitive and I have 
seen Amazon deals listed. Delete if this does violate. Thanks


----------



## Flem (Jul 25, 2012)

That's a great price on the carboys. Better stock up!


----------



## roadpupp (Jul 25, 2012)

Corection. There was tax. So $25.92 each. 

I bought three and should have bought another and left the bottles behind as that price is pretty standard everywhere.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good deal! I'll have to check it out sometime.


----------



## joea132 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hmm I've never heard of them until now. I'll have to have a look one day. I'm a die hard M and M guy.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 26, 2012)

roadpupp said:


> it's just that mail order glass can't be competitive


 Shipping is insane on bottles, combo of weight and size jacks the price up. Shipping on two cases of 750's runs between $20 and $22

BTW, thats a great price on the carboys!


----------



## roadpupp (Jul 26, 2012)

Joe- 

I like M and M and there is no comparison. These guys barely have wine supplies and aren't particularly friendly but I work less than a mile away and the price is RIGHT!


----------



## joshs (Mar 29, 2013)

Stopped by this place today at lunch time. Interesting place to say the least. Tons of imported Italian foods and goods. Looks like they do lots of wholesale business as there were 10 pallets on the dock. It was very busy due to the Easter Holiday approaching. I did have a nice conversation with a guys (Joe maybe?) about the grapes they get and his thoughts on pricing. It reminded me a lot of the small places I used to frequent in Medford/Malden when I lived in at area.

Thanks for mentioning this place!

-Josh


----------

